# Some type of ExFx (definitely an Se user)



## PrincessK (May 6, 2014)

1. Favorite Shows- 90s shows like Full House (fav character is Jesse), Friends, Boy Meets World. I also like abc family shows like Pretty Little Liars, some reality shows like Keeping Up With The Kardashians, along with other shows like Degrassi, E! News, & some shows on MTV. 
2. Fav color- orange 
3. I love astrology 
4. I love playing sports 
5. I love comedy movies 
6. I love cars (really want a cherry red corvette convertible) 
7. I play guitar 
8. I love fashion 
9. I'm majoring in Psychology & minoring in Child in the Family at Uni & just finished my first year (I first went in as undecided & then changed my major to International studies & now to Psychology. I've changed my minor from Communication Studies to Philosophy to Child in the Family. I think I'm set now though lol) 
10. I'm hoping to become a Child Psychologist, but would also like to be an interior designer and/or own my own restaurant 
11. I get pretty good grades, but I used to get into a lot of trouble when I was in elementary school 
12. My dream is to travel the world 
13. I love messing with/ pulling pranks on people 
14. I consider myself anti-authoritarian 
15. I have a love of charity work 
16. I love to drawl, paint, & write 
17. I always wanted to paint & design my locker in high school & now paint the walls of my dorm room in college (I mean the people next year could just change the color to what they like if they don't like it, right?) 
18. When I was like 9 I wanted to be an astronaut, & I find astronomy interesting 


Thoughts? :happy:


----------



## Fire Away (Nov 29, 2013)

If your an ENFJ in MBTI, than your an ENFJ (EiE) in socionics

MBTI ENFJ:

Fe-Ni-Se-Ti

Socionics ENFJ (EiE):

Fe-Ni-Te-Si-Ti-Se-Fi-Ne

Notice how they both have the same dominant function? The rest are unconscious functions. If your an Extrovert in MBTI just carry your type over to socionics.


----------



## PrincessK (May 6, 2014)

@TopCatLSD-
That's how it translates over then. Thanks for your explanation! Problem is I'm not sure if I typed myself right as an ENFJ. Also, since the functions are slightly different with socionics & myers briggs, which one is more accurate?


----------



## Fire Away (Nov 29, 2013)

LilMissSunshine said:


> @TopCatLSD-
> That's how it translates over then. Thanks for your explanation! Problem is I'm not sure if I types myself right as an ENFJ. Also, since the functions are slightly different with socionics & myers briggs, which one is more accurate?


In my opinion socionics is better, but more complicated and not as popular. the functions are about the same-just worded differently.
If your not sure if your an ENFJ- the reason I know im an ENTJ is that Te energizes me, pay attention to what exactly energizes you. If your positive that its Fe than you can nail it down to ENFJ or ESFJ.


----------



## PrincessK (May 6, 2014)

@TopCatLSD- 
Thanks! That's a good way to look at it. Not sure if I'm an Fe dom though. It's easy for me to pick out the functions in others, but when it comes to myself it seems a little more tricky.


----------



## Fire Away (Nov 29, 2013)

LilMissSunshine said:


> @TopCatLSD-
> Thanks! That's a good way to look at it. Not sure if I'm an Fe dom though. It's easy for me to pick out the functions in others, but when it comes to myself it seems a little more tricky.


In that case, pay attention to what functions irritate you in everyday conversation, if your Fe dom than its likely that you clash heads with Te users. Or if its Se than its likely that you would disagree with a lot of Ne doms.


----------



## PrincessK (May 6, 2014)

@TopCatLSD Alright, that's good advice. I'll try to pick up on that.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Not beta. I typed the OP as an ESFJ recently and I retain that typing conversion in socionics i.e. ESE. This is pure alpha.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Oh, you posted the thread here as well.


----------



## Fire Away (Nov 29, 2013)

ephemereality said:


> Not beta. I typed the OP as an ESFJ recently and I retain that typing conversion in socionics i.e. ESE. This is pure alpha.


What?


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

TopCatLSD said:


> What?


Exactly what it says. The OP is an ESE.


----------



## Fire Away (Nov 29, 2013)

ephemereality said:


> Exactly what it says. The OP is an ESE.


You typed them as ESE? Or they did?


----------



## PrincessK (May 6, 2014)

This tread just got interesting *grabs popcorn*


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

TopCatLSD said:


> You typed them as ESE? Or they did?


I did:


> I typed the OP as an ESFJ recently and I retain that typing conversion in socionics i.e. ESE


----------



## marckos (May 6, 2011)

Agreed , OP doesnt sound like Beta at all, may be a Fe dominant but clearly not an ENFJ


----------



## Direct (May 12, 2014)

Based on your description of yourself, you are definitely Extravert and Sensor. And probably a Feeler. So my guess is ESFJ or ESFP. 
But this is MBTI. 
Your socionics type is probably the same. It should be. I don't understand it when people say they are for example ESFJ in MBTI, and ENTp in socionics. What the !$%#? Are you Fe dominant or Ne dominant, you can't be both. Unless you have some kind of disorder such as split personality or something... Makes no sense to me.


----------

